# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #34



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Surprise! It's early this week.

This week the guys dive into marriage and Sas needs your advice. We also discuss race baiting and race relations and Denton gets mistaken for a celebrity.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-03-31T23_48_19-07_00


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job boys!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good job boys!


Thanks!

I'm looking forward to having the "subject matter expert" on the show. He is a great man. He's a Christian who walks the walk, a soldier (officer) who loves and is loyal to the constitution and a black man who is deeply concerned for the Black community. Unlike so many of us, he is involved with the inner city kids and knows their thoughts, fears and desires. On top of all that, he is a shooter. He and I get together when we can to free as many pieces of lead from those evil, oppressive brass casings.


----------

